# Tool Backpack



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

M-8 said:


> Does anyone own a tool backpack? Milwaukee, Klein tools, and veto pro pac seem to be the top ones. I saw the Milwaukee and Klein at HD. Thinking about picking one up. I like the veto but I can't afford it.


Buy the cheap one first to see if you like it:thumbsup:


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

No interest in tool backpacks, but I suppose if you work for someone else and have a long commute on public transportation or something.


----------



## johnny_a (Sep 22, 2013)

i have the klein bag. i like it overall, i wasnt to sure if i would but for service work or anytime you gotta walk a mile with your hands full, its great. 
one downside is the extra parts i used to have in the bottom of my pouch dont tend to be thrown in as often, which sucks when you're looking for an extra locknut or something.
also great when your van is a mess and your bag tends to tip over and spill everywhere


----------



## M-8 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah. I have other tool bag too but I need something I can take up and down the ladder. Do u have any pics?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

M-8 said:


> Does anyone own a tool backpack? Milwaukee, Klein tools, and veto pro pac seem to be the top ones. I saw the Milwaukee and Klein at HD. Thinking about picking one up. I like the veto but I can't afford it.


Do you own a car?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

We all use the Klein backpacks. They make it very easy to organize and keep everything straight. I found it difficult to change over from my tool belt to the backpack but once I got used to it I like it better.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

How is it better to have your tools on your back when you're at the top of a ladder?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

99cents said:


> How is it better to have your tools on your back when you're at the top of a ladder?


That's what back pockets or a nail apron rig is for.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

99cents said:


> How is it better to have your tools on your back when you're at the top of a ladder?



What your asking is the same as taking your toolbox to the top of a ladder. The backpack is just to transport the tools to your work area same as a box, bucket or bag, not to work out of.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't imagine fumbling around with a backpack at the top of a ladder. Buy a belt with a tool pouch and a parts pouch. It doesn't kill you. Just put the things in it for the task at hand. If I had a guy working for me screwing around with a backpack on top of a ladder it would drive me bat crazy. Even pockets are better.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't think you are getting the question from the OP. It's not for the top of a ladder. It is just the same as a tool bag, it just frees up your hands to carry more stuff into the work area. Cords, power tools, drop cloths, coils of wire, whatever.


----------



## Rowdy (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he's not referring to working off a step ladder.

Backpack vs regular bags would really excell if you are accessing rooftops off an extension. Puts all the weight square on the shoulders and frees up your hands. Better than all the weight swinging around on just one shoulder, and also hanging down to snag stuff.

Backpack also zips up if it's raining.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay, if you're going up an extension ladder a backpack makes complete sense. That way both hands are free to hang onto the ladder.


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

I switched to a backpack(mine is an AWP) about a month ago and love it. I still have a belt I wear but my backpack holds any hand tool I don't keep on my belt. For me it is just easier to deal with than a traditional bag.


----------



## MoscaWD (Apr 22, 2015)

I use the Milwaukee, great for hand tools but being in automation I use my laptop a fair bit, the Klein looks better for more tools if you need it. I honestly don't see me going back to a bag again


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I still use this...










You can then use both hands to climb a ladder... or wave at girls, talk on the phone etc. Like a gunslinger of the old west the tools are quite handy to get at.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

My Klein Tradesman Pro Organizer Backpack.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

I had the Klein backpack for awhile but was running out of space. I switched over to this CLC and love it. 

http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Leathe...&qid=1438660829&sr=8-3&keywords=clc+back+pack


----------



## IndridCold (May 1, 2015)

I have the klien and it works for me. It's just how I prefer lugging my tools with me. You then just tool up to your tool belt. I got it because I was working on large solar projects and had to walk a half mile or better to start work.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Klein's Tradesman Pro Organizer Backpack is a little cramped. I store my hammer along the bottom of my bag and am wondering if I can fit a drill inside. I most likley can but it might be a tight fit.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I had the VPP Tech Pac before, and currently use the Tech Pac LT in conjunction with my MC. The backpack is a new setup that a lot of guys are still unsure of, but once you get over that stigma, it actually makes sense. The fact that you have 2 free hands to grab more material, or the next rung on the ladder is great. Also the heavy weight of the tools isnt resting on one shoulder, rather your entire back, which is great if you have to walk long distances around the job, or just even to your truck.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

M-8 said:


> Does anyone own a tool backpack? Milwaukee, Klein tools, and veto pro pac seem to be the top ones. I saw the Milwaukee and Klein at HD. Thinking about picking one up. I like the veto but I can't afford it.


The other day I stopped at a job site and saw an hvac technician wearing one. Looks like it would be a good thing if you were climbimg into an attic or any other secluded area. He had the Klein back pack.


----------



## George S (Aug 4, 2013)

I do service work and I love the Klien backpack. My only complaint is that it could be bigger in the middle. I have trouble zippering it closed when I have my drill, nail & small tool pouch inside.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been rocking the Klein BP for a couple weeks now, and am pretty happy with it. It is definitely a hand tool and meters rig though. I did squeeze my impact in the other day but normally use a separate bag for battery tools.


----------



## Electrical Symmetry (Dec 3, 2018)

I like the Milwaukee ultimate jobsite backpack. I used to have Klien but went through 2 of them in two years. The zippers are the weak part. Plus they don’t have enough pouch holders for tools. Not much innovation in them either. The Milwaukee folds down all the way. It has tons of storage for tools and can easily fit drills and small fastening boxes like dewalt. They also have water bottle holders on both sides. This is a really good backpack for work on roofs doing led retrofitt or Ac matinence. And who would think a back pack is used to replace a tool belt. Tool belts are for apprentice that do production work. Most foreman and people in charge don’t wear them. They carry the small tools like cutters and strippers in there back pocket for the immediate task at hand.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Electrical Symmetry said:


> I like the Milwaukee ultimate jobsite backpack. *I used to have Klien but went through 2 of them in two years. The zippers are the weak part. Plus they don’t have enough pouch holders for tools. *Not much innovation in them either. The Milwaukee folds down all the way. It has tons of storage for tools and can easily fit drills and small fastening boxes like dewalt. They also have water bottle holders on both sides. This is a really good backpack for work on roofs doing led retrofitt or Ac matinence. And who would think a back pack is used to replace a tool belt. Tool belts are for apprentice that do production work. Most foreman and people in charge don’t wear them. They carry the small tools like cutters and strippers in there back pocket for the immediate task at hand.


I rather stick with a company that only makes backpacks and not carry one that is just one item in their inventory of a thousand.

I swear by Toolpak, they last decades and are very light.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

M-8 said:


> Yeah. I have other tool bag too but I need something I can take up and down the ladder. Do u have any pics?


I refer you to this thread: https://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/backpacks-again-265420/


----------



## LV1 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a dewalt pack that rigged with my goto hand stuff plus a m12 drill/driver. as a low volt guy its been a blessing. my packout has everything else and is a great companion. If i do any manhattan service work I pack a small tool roll with barebones and throw that in a traditional travel backpack with a laptop. My dewalt bag has, 

1 ratchet with 3 deep sockets (mostly for rack work, occasional other things)
1 vicegrip
1 set dikes
1 set linemans
1 set needlenose
1 11 in 1 screwdriver
1 catspaw prybar
1 wood chisel 
1 set hook and pick (awl, 45 and 90 degree and hook)
2 sets wire stripper for various gauges
1 set heavy duty cable cutter
1 set flush cuts
1 punchdown tool
1 category crimper
1 coax stripper
1 coax crimper
1 coax flaring tool
1 small adjustable wrench
1 can wrench
1 security bit set
1 twisted pair continuity tester
1 tone and probe
1 lv ring template
1 jab saw

im probably forgetting some stuff but as you can see it holds a lot


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LV1 said:


> I have a dewalt pack that rigged with my goto hand stuff plus a m12 drill/driver. as a low volt guy its been a blessing. my packout has everything else and is a great companion. If i do any manhattan service work I pack a small tool roll with barebones and throw that in a traditional travel backpack with a laptop. My dewalt bag has,
> 
> 1 ratchet with 3 deep sockets (mostly for rack work, occasional other things)
> 1 vicegrip
> ...


Looks like a decent set up.


----------

